# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في التشريعات العربية >  بحث عن الارهاب مع المراجع

## هيثم الفقى



----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الإرهاب*
*الإرهاب**كلمة في اللغة العربية اشتقت من الرهبة**والتخويف،**وكلمة** "Terror"* *في الإنجليزية تعني الخوف وقد اشتق منها مصطلح**Terrorism**.* 
*وقد اختلف في المعنى السياسي لكلمة ارهاب العربية إلى قسمين** :* *1.* *عرفه البعض بانه أي عمل عدواني يستخدم العنف والقوة ضد المدنيين ويهدف إلى**إضعاف الروح المعنوية للعدو عن طريق إرهاب المدنيين بشتّى الوسائل العنيفة. ويتخذ**الإرهاب أماكن متعددة بين العدو إلا ساحة المعركة التي يشرّع بها استخدام العنف**.* *فنجد الإرهاب يستهدف الطائرات المدنية وما تتعرض له من اختطاف، والمدينة المكتظة**بالسكان وما ينالها من تفجيرات واغتيالات. ويُعرف كل من يضلع في بث الخوف والرهبة**في قلوب الأمنين بالإرهابي أو الإرهابية**.* 
*2.* *أما في الإسلام فهو نوع من اعداد القوة والسلاح لاثارة الرعب في نفوس**الاعداءوتخويفهم لمنعهم من الاعتداء على المسلمين اي انه نوع من العمليات**الاحترازية العسكرية حيث ورد في الآية القرآنية : (وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة**ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو والله وعدوكم وآخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله**يعلمهم) سورة الأنفال:60*
*عالمياً وبسبب التعقيدات السياسية والدينية فقدأصبح مفهوم هذه العبارة غامضاً أحياناً ومختلف عليه في أحيان أخرى. الجدير بالذكرأن الإسلام في الوقت الراهن قد نال النصيب الأكبر من هذه العبارة لأسباب سياسيةتحكمها القوى الكبرى وأسباب دينية نشأت من اختلاف المذاهب.[بحاجة لمصدر]. يمكنمطالعة هذا المقال بلغات أخرى مثل الإنكليزية لمعرفة أوجه التشابه والاختلاف عما هوهنا.

تاريخ

يقول الكاتب المحلل السياسي اللبناني قاسم محمدعثمان ان تاريخ العمل الارهابي يعود إلى ثقافة الإنسان بحب السيطرة وزجر الناسوتخويفهم بغية الحصول على مبتغاه بشكل يتعارض مع المفاهيم الاجتماعية الثابتة وقدوضع الكاتب نفسه تفسير لمعنى كلمة الارهاب ووصفه انه العنف المتعمد الذي تقوم بهجماعات غير حكومية أو عملاء سريون بدافع سياسي ضد اهداف غير مقاتلة*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ويهدف عادة**للتأثير على الجمهور**.
**العمل الإرهابي عمل قديم يعود بنا بالتاريخ مئات السنين**ولم يستحدث قريباً في تاريخنا المعاصر. ففي القرن الأول وكما ورد في العهد القديم،**همت جماعة من المتعصبين على ترويع اليهود من الأغنياء الذين تعاونوا مع المحتل**الروماني للمناطق الواقعة على شرق البحر المتوسط. وفي القرن الحادي عشر، لم يجزع**الحشاشون من بث الرعب بين الأمنين عن طريق القتل، وعلى مدى قرنين، قاوم الحشاشون**الجهود المبذولة من الدولة لقمعهم وتحييد إرهابهم وبرعوا في تحقيق أهدافهم السياسية**عن طريق الإرهاب**.
**ولاننسي حقبة الثورة الفرنسية الممتدة بين الاعوام 1789 إلى** 1799* *والتي يصفها المؤرخون بـ"فترة الرعب"، فقد كان الهرج والمرج ديدن تلك الفترة**إلى درجة وصف إرهاب تلك الفترة "بالإرهاب الممول من قبل الدولة". فلم يطل الهلع**والرعب جموع الشعب الفرنسي فحسب، بل طال الرعب الشريحة الارستقراطية الأوروبية**عموماً**.
**ويرى البعض ان من أحد الأسباب التي تجعل شخص ما إرهابياً أو مجموعة ما**إرهابية هو عدم استطاعة هذا الشخص أو هذه المجموعة من إحداث تغيير بوسائل مشروعة،**كانت اقتصادية أو عن طريق الإحتجاج أو الإعتراض أو المطالبة والمناشدة بإحلال**تغيير. ويرى البعض أن بتوفير الأذن الصاغية لما يطلبه الناس (سواء أغلبية أو أقلية**)* *من شأنه أن ينزع الفتيل من حدوث أو تفاقم الأعمال**الإرهابية**.



**في الإسلام**

**ان الخلط في مفهوم**الارهاب يرجع إلى ترجمة لغوية ليست غير دقيقة فحسب بل غير صحيحة مطلقا لكلمة** Terror* *الإنجليزية ذات الاصل اللاتيني. المعبّر عنه اليوم بالارهاب هو**استهداف**المدنيين، وإذا كان في شرائع الدول المتقدمة اليوم أنهم لا يتجنبون قتل مدنيين**إذا شملهم هدف عسكري عذرهم أن هدفهم كان عسكريا وليس مدنيا فإن فقهاء الإسلام**أجمعوا على عدم جواز قتل مدني،**.**أما استهداف المدنيين خاصة وهو ما تعنيه الكلمة** Terror* *فإنه لا**خلاف على تحريمه[1**]:* 
*وأجمعوا أنه لا يجوز قتل شيخ فان من العدو، ولا امرأة، ولا راهب ولا**مقعد، ولا أعمى، ولا معتوه إذا كان لا يقاتل ولا يدل على عورات المسلمين، ولا يدل**الكفار على ما يحتاجون إليه للحرب بينهم وبين**المسلمين**.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*
**الأعمال الإرهابية**

**قبل**القرن الحادي عشر، أبرز عمليتين ارهابيتين هما عملية سرية قامت بها طائفة من اليهود**ضد الرومان وتضمنت اغتيال المتعاونين معهم، وعملية اغتيال علي بن أبي طالب على يد**الخوارج**.
**فيما يلي بعض من الأعمال المتفق على أنها إرهابية**:*
*حادث نشر غاز السارين في نفق قطارات في اليابان**.* *حادثة تفجير طائرة البان آم فوق سماء لوكربي الاسكتلندية**.* *تفجير المبنى الفيدرالي في ولاية اوكلاهوما الأمريكية**.* *تفجير فندق الملك داوود بواسطة عصابات صهيونية مستهدفة المندوب السامي**البريطاني في فلسطين**.* *مذابح ضد المدنيين دير ياسين وقانا بواسطة العصابات الصهيونية هاجاناه**.* *تفجيرات الرياض عام 1995 والخبر كانت بعض العمليات الإرهابية في السعودية**واستهدفت في الغالب الوجود الغربي**.* *تفجيرات سفارات الولايات المتحدة في نيروبي ودار السلام كان عمليات لاحقة في**أفريقيا، وأشيع تورط تنظيم القاعدة فيها**.* *11* *سبتمبر 2001 والتي خلّفت نحو ثلاثة آلاف قتيل من جميع دول العالم، وتكبّد**العالم بأسره خسائر تقدّر بمليارات الدولارات**.* *استهداف المدنيين الإسرائيليين على أيدى البعض، والذين يعتبرون هذه العمليات ضد**المدنيين إنما هي رد على العمليات الإسرائيلية القمعية ضد مدنيى فلسطين كمذابح قانا**ودير ياسين، وكذلك عمليات التهجير والاستيطان**.* *عمليات الإرهاب في جنوب شرق آسيا من قبل جماعات كـأبو سياف، لها في الغالب**علاقات مع جماعة القاعدة**.* *عمليات الإرهاب في روسيا وتتهم روسيا التنظيمات الشيشانية بالضلوع فيها بينما**ينفي الشيشان**.* *العمليات الارهابية التي استهدفت مبنى الامم المتحدة وضريح الامام علي والزوار**الشيعة وغيرها التي حدثت في العراق بعد عام 2003**.* *السعودية تعرضت لهجمات ارهابية منذ 2003 من قبل خلايا إرهابية في السعودية يشاع**أن لها علاقة بالقاعدة**.* *تعرضت اسبانيا ثم المملكة المتحدة لعمليات ارهابية استهدفت وسائل النقل العامة،حيث تعتبر هدف سهل للإرهابيين*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*


**من هو**الإرهابي**

**إذا كان جيل دولوز قد حدد وظيفة الفلسفة في نحت وبناء**المفاهيم، فإن مفهوم الإرهاب اليوم بات من أكثر المفاهيم تطلبا إلى التمحيص الفلسفي**والمساءلة النقدية، ذلك أن الدعوات التي أخذت تتعالى بضرورة إشاعة وإنعاش الفكر**النقدي لدى الأوساط الجماهيرية العريضة، بغية تقويض أشكال التفكير المتطرفة**والمولدة لجملة الأفعال المصنفة إرهابية، لم تشمل دعواتها هذه إعمال المساءلة**النقدية لمفهوم الإرهاب نفسه، بل انطلقت منه كمسلمة مسكوت عن ماهيتها الحقيقية**.* *ولعل أنجع ما يمكن أن نستهل به مساءلتنا النقدية لهذا المفهوم خاصة بالشكل الذي**باتت تلوكه به وسائل الإعلام هو أن الأمور تعرف بخواتمها. فلنتساءل من استفاد أكثر**من أحداث 11 سبتمبر بنيويورك؟ ومن استفاد أكثر من أحداث 16 ماي المغربية ؟ ومن**المستفيد من الأحداث الدموية المتتالية بالعراق اليوم؟[من صاحب هذا**الرأي؟**]



**الارهاب وتطويق المقاومة السياسية**

**إن**جملة هذه الأحداث قد خلقت ما يمكن أن نصطلح عليه بحالة الاستثناء وما تستتبعه من**سياسات وقوانين الطوارئ على مستوى المنتظم الدولي بأسره، وهو ما مكن الطغمة النافذة**سياسيا واقتصاديا وعسكريا في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ومختلف حلفائها في شتى**بقاع العالم المتقدم وأذنابها في المجتمعات الخائبة من تحقيق وربح مزيد من الأهداف** :*
*إحكام السيطرة على العالم عبر دول أو بلدان ذات مواقع استراتيجية (العراق**وأفغانستان**...)* *منح الأنظمة التابعة مشروعية جديدة – حفظ الأمن – خاصة وأنها باتت مهددة**بمواجهة غليان شعبي تؤججه السياسات المملاة من طرف الصندوق والبنك الدوليين (تحرير**الأسواق وخوصصة الأملاك العامة والتنصل من مهام الرعاية الاجتماعية...) وتجدر**الإشارة هنا إلى نبوءة المهدي المنجرة بخصوص اندلاع انتفاضات شعبية عارمة**.* *إشاعة النمط الاستهلاكي الأمريكي عبر تنفير الجماهير من الأنماط الثقافية التيتظهر تميزا عنه خاصة النمط الأصولي وما يظهره من*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*معاداة لهذا النمط سواء على مستوى**الزي أو المأكولات المصنعة وغيرها**...* *إحداث نوع من الاستجابة العكسية لدى شعوب البلدان العربية المستهدفة ثرواتها**أولا بجعلها تعلق أملها في الخلاص على أفراد وجماعات على الأرجح متحكم فيها إن لم**يكن تأثيرها سلبيا من أساسه**.* *الإبقاء على رواسب الأيديولوجيات المتمسحة بالدين والمكرسة لوهمية الخلاص كعائق**أمام التغيير جنبا إلى جنب مع القيم الاستهلاكية الأمريكية وما تشيعه.(1)من دخول في**دوامة اقتناء أشياء فاقدة لأي قيمة استعماليه حقيقية مقارنة بقيمتها الاستبدالية**.* *


غاي ديبور والتفسير الجدلي للارهاب

لاشك أن هذه الأهداف التي سطرناها هاهنا تثير أكثر من سؤال، ولعل أهمها يتلخص فيالإيحاء بوجود مؤامرة عالمية هدفها الأوحد السطو على حقوق الشرائح العريضة في العيشفي ظل الديمقراطية والسلم الاجتماعي والمساواة، فالمسألة أبعد بكثير من أن تقلص فيمجرد مؤامرة تحوكها أطراف معدودة، بل يمكن القول بأنها متغلغة ومتأصلة في ثناياالكثير من سلوكاتنا العادية والبسيطة أحيانا إذ لكل منا إسهاماته في صنع الأحداثمهما كانت ضعيفة. ولعل ما سيقربنا أكثر من جوهر المسألة هو ما أورده غاي ديبور Guy Debord في كتابه:"تعليقات حول مجتمع المشهد" du spectacle commentaires sur la société : " هذه الديمقراطية وصلت من الاكتمال بحيث أخذت تصنع بنفسها عدوها اللذوذ : الإرهاب، وتريد بالأحرى أن يتم تقييمها بوساطة أعدائها قبل محصلة إنجازاتها." ويضيف : " البعض لا يرى في الإرهاب شيئا أكثر من تلاعب قذر تمارسه الأجهزة السريةوالبعض الآخر يرى أنه لا ينبغي سوى انتقاد الافتقاد الكلي لدى هؤلاء الإرهابيين لكلحس تاريخي. في حين أن إعمال قليل من المنطق التاريخي يسمح بأن نستنتج أنه لا يوجدتناقض في القول بإمكان وجود أشخاص مفتقدين لكل حس تاريخي بحيث يمكن التلاعب بهم منطرف الأجهزة السرية." وتوريطهم بالتالي في مثل هذه الأنشطة الإرهابية. ويجد مثل هذاالكلام معناه حقيقة إذا ما ذكرنا بالارتباط الحيوي بين ما يلي : -تعزيز السلطةالسياسية –الدعاية السياسية –وجود عدو خارجي أو داخلي. ذلك أن ما يضمن للسلطةالسياسية قوتها ونفوذها هو الدعاية السياسية التي تمارسها خاصة مع الانحسارالمتزايد الذي أخذت تعرفه طرق الإكراه المباشرة: المعتقلات.التعذيب.القمعالتصفية... وهذه الدعاية السياسية لا تستطيع تحقيق*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*هدفها بنجاعة، إلا إذا وجهتأنظار الشرائح العريضة إلى عدو تتمكن من خلاله من بلورة إجماع على أولوية محاربتهعلى أي متطلبات أخرى. ليصبح مطية للتنصل من المسؤوليات الحقيقية لهذا النظام.ولننظرمثلا كيف استفاد النظام المغربي من مشكلة الصحراء باعتبارها بوابة استراتيجية علىحد ما أوحى به على الأقل الدكتور محمد معتصم في كتابه الحياة السياسية المغربية من 1962 إلى1992 مكنت النظام من تحقيق إجماع على كونها القضية الوطنية الأولى وبالتاليصرف مختلف الأحزاب عن التدخل في شتى الشؤون الداخلية والخارجية الحساسة (2) وبالمثلشكلت القضية الفلسطينية على مستوى العالم العربي اجمع المشجب الذي تعلق عليه مختلفأزماته ورهاناته. فالدعاية السياسية لصيقة دائما بإثارة الخوف وبالموت ماعدا فيحالة الحملات الانتخابية حيث يغلب عليها النمط الإعلاني الإشهاري الصرف، إلا أنهاسرعان ما تعاود تركيزها على إثارة المخاوف مع استئناف الحياة السياسية وبعيدالحملات الانتخابية وهو ما يملى تضحيات فردية وجماعية من لدن المواطنين، يستلبون منخلالها وتسلب منهم باسمها حقوقهم الاجتماعية الأساسية, فمكافحة الإرهاب صرفت أنظارالمواطنين الأمريكيين عن مطالبهم الاجتماعية وبررت في الآن نفسه مزيدا من استهدافشعوب العالم العربي والإسلامي، الشعب الأمريكي يمول الحرب والشعوب العربية تؤدىضريبة الهزيمة. لكن ماذا الآن عن المقاومة ؟ وكيف نميزها عن هذه الأنشطة المكناةإرهابية ؟ يمكن القول أن المقاومة هي جملة الأفعال الرامية إلى الدفاع عن حقوقمشروعة، وبطرق مشروعة إنسانيا وتعد الروح الجماعية التي تصطبغ بها هذه الأفعال وماتقابل به من تأييد شعبي، أهم سمة تميز المقاومة عن الأعمال الإرهابية، ذلك أن هذهالأخيرة تبادر إليها جماعات أو خلايا محصورة العدد، وعادة ما تكون نتيجتها عكسيةبحيث أنها من جهة تصبح مطية للنظام أو القوة المستهدفة لفرض مزيد من الإخضاعوالسيطرة، ومن جهة أخرى تروع المواطنين وتزيد من نفورهم وعزوفهم عن العمل أو الفعلالسياسي. فمثلا لا يمكن بتاتا أن نصطلح على العنف الذي تعرفه أو عرفته الساحاتالجامعية المغربية بالمقاومة بل هو عين الإرهاب، ذلك أن مثل هذه الأحداث لم ينجمعنها إلا نوعا من الصد النفسي والانكفاء على الذات لدى الطالب إزاء التفاعلالإيديولوجي، الذي كان يشكل بالفعل حافزا مهما لخوض الطلبة غمار التثاقف والتحاوروتكوين شخصياتهم السياسية والفكرية، عكس ما هو عليه الحال اليوم حيث بات التسطيحواللامبالاة من أهم عناوين الساحة الجامعية. وبالمثل نجم عن الإرهاب قانون مكافحةالإرهاب الذي صادر حتى الحق في التعبير عن السخط بعبارات تشيد أو تتمنى التغييرالعنيف**...!



*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*دور العامل السوسيونفسي في استنبات الخلاياالارهابية*

*بقي أن نتساءل عن التربة الاجتماعية التي تمكن مثل هذهالخلايا أو التنظيمات من الاستنبات داخلها. ولا محيد هنا عن الانفتاح على كتابالدكتور مصطفى حجازي : " سيكولوجية الإنسان المقهور "، فعلى مستوى الخصائص الذهنيةنجد أن غالبية أفراد المجتمعات المتخلفة يعانون من اضطراب في منهجية التفكير، إذيتعاملون مع واقعهم متجردين من أي خطة مسبقة تساعدهم على مقاربته منطقيا، بل تسودالفوضى والتخبط والعشوائية، فالحديث عادة ما يتشعب ويذهب في أي مذهب في حالة منالتداعي الحر للأفكار، والتي سرعان ما تبتعد عن الموضوع الأصلي مما يوقع في الغموضوالحيرة اللذان يجعلان الفرد يلجأ إلى التمنيات بخروج سحري. ولهذا يسود التعصبوالتشبث بالأحكام القطعية بعيدا عن أي محاولة للتحليل أو التوليف وبالأحرى امتلاكالقدرة على التفكير الجدلي والعلمي تبعا لمبدأ التناقض (الديالكتيك) بدل مبدأالسببية الميكانيكية الجامدة. وعموما تنظر الذهنية المتخلفة إلى الواقع نظرةتفتيتية تكديسية في غياب تام لأي ترابط أو اتساق يعيد سبك ظواهر الواقع ويعيد إليهالحمتها في بنيات وعلاقات عضوية تمكن من ضبط حركيتها. أما على المستوى الانفعاليفالغالبية العظمى تعاني من طغيان الانفعالات بسبب المأزق المعيشي المزمن حيث يغلبالتعاطي الانفعالي والوجداني مع المواقف بدل تحكبم العقل والمنطق قصد إرصانها. إذالانفعالات ينبغي ضبطها ضمن حدود لا تتعداها فالإفراط في الانسياق خلفها يفقد الفردالقدرة على امتلاك واقعه علميا وعقلانيا ويؤدي اضمحلالها تجاه الواقع إلى حالة منالبرود وعدم الاكتراث مما يوقع في التبلد الكلي. أما الإفراط في قمع الانفعالاتفينجم عنه الوقوع في هوس التحليل والدقة والتركيز على التفاصيل التي ترهق الذهنوتفقد المرء دفء الحياة وحرارتها. وإذا أضفنا إلى كل هذا فشل التعليم في التأصلوالتجدر في شخصية الفرد وتشكيله فقط لمجرد قشرة سطحية في النهاية وتغطي جميع أشكالالتفكير السقيمة والسائدة نستطيع وبالضبط فهم الأسباب الكامنة وراء تفشي التعاطيالخرافي والغيبي مع ظواهر هذا الواقع. غير أن الأدهى هو ما يكمن في الحياةاللاواعية للأفراد حيث تدفعهم علاقات التسلط والقهر (السادو- مازوشية) المفروضةعليهم من كل صوب وحدب إلى التمسك بالتقليد والنكوص إلى أمجاد الماضي والتماهيبالمتسلط نفسه من حيث قيمه وأحكامه وعدوانه مما يعيد إنتاج نفس الذهنيات ونفسالأوضاع. اذا نظرنا من جهة أخرى إلى الباراديغم الذي قياسا عليه يحدث الحراكالاجتماعي واقصد هنا "الحريك" أو ما اسماه حجازي مرة أخرى بالهدر(3)، سنتمكن لامحالة من الخروج بفهم اعمق لهذه الظاهرة.فما يصطلح عليه بالهجرة السرية هو مجردنتاج لبنية اوسع واشمل. ذلك ان " الحريك " لا يتمثل في الهجرة السرية فقط بل يمكنان نتحدث أيضا عن: - حريك مافيات تخريب الاقتصاد الوطني إلى البرلمان عن طريق شراءالأصوات. - حريك التلميذ إلى مستوى أعلى عن طربق الغش. - حريك صغار الموظفينومحدودي الدخل إلى مظاهر الفئات الميسورة عن طريق الغرق في*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*القروض. - حريك المفكرين**إلى معالجة قضايا بعيدة عن ماهو راهني وماهو ملح عن طريق الهروب إلى التراث أو**اللوك التكراري لما أنتجه الغرب.... (4)فكيف لا يمارس الحريك شباب مدفوع من الخلف**بمرارة الفقر ومجرور من الأمام بوعد جنة الاستشهاد الموهوم ومحاصر سياسيا ومعرفيا**من أعلى وأسفل**.



**الحرب على**الإرهاب**



**قامت بعض الدول على رأسها الولايات المتحدة بابتكار**مصطلح الحرب على الإرهاب بشتى الوسائل الممكنة (حملات عسكرية واقتصادية وإعلامية**)* *وتهدف إلى القضاء على الإرهاب والدول التي تدعم الإرهاب. بدأت هذه الحملة عقب أحداث** 11* *سبتمبر 2001 التي كان لتنظيم القاعدة دور فيها وأصبحت هذه الحملة محوراً مركزياً**في سياسة الرئيس الأمريكي جورج و. بوش على الصعيدين الداخلي والعالمي وشكلت هذه**الحرب انعطافة وصفها العديد بالخطيرة وغير المسبوقة في التاريخ لكونها حرباً غير**واضحة المعالم وتختلف عن الحروب التقليدية بكونها متعددة الأبعاد والأهداف**.
**في**مايو 2010 قررت إدارة الرئيس الأميركي باراك أوباما التخلي عن مصطلح "الحرب على**الإرهاب", والتركيز على ما يوصف بـ"الإرهاب الداخلي", وذلك في إستراتيجيتها الجديدة**للأمن القومي. ونصت الوثيقة على أن الولايات المتحدة "ليست في حالة حرب عالمية على** "**الإرهاب" أو على "الإسلام", بل هي حرب على شبكة محددة هي تنظيم القاعدة**و"الإرهابيين" المرتبطين به.[2][3**]




**مراجع*
*1.  * *^* *كتاب "نوادر الفقهاء" للإمام محمد بن الحسن التميمي الجوهري** (...* *حوالي 350ه**)* 
*2.  * *^* *الجزيرة نت - واشنطن تترك "الحرب على الإرهاب**"* 
*3.* *^ [http://al-***heer.com/news18243.html* *صحيفة التغيير - واشنطن**تعتبر "القاعدة" عدوتها وتتخلى عن "الحرب على الإرهاب**" ]*

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

موفق ان شاء الله ... لك مني التحيه

----------

